# hunting club seeking members Taylor co



## mrpounds (May 18, 2008)

Taylor,talbot county leases have approx. 2000 acres leased, mostly in taylor county,camp sight with power,water,ice machine, deer cooler all included in yearly dues.  power seperate. dues  $650.00 per year. for more info contact :

      Harry Mauldin       404-310-1796
      Loydd Foster Jr    770-815-5977

   club web site: www.trophyhuntingclub.com


----------



## mrpounds (May 24, 2008)

ttt


----------



## mrpounds (May 30, 2008)

btt


----------



## redfish1827 (Jun 9, 2008)

How many total members are you going to have


----------



## mrpounds (Jun 15, 2008)

*members*

45  members


----------



## mrpounds (Jul 9, 2008)

*btt*



mrpounds said:


> Taylor,talbot county leases have approx. 2000 acres leased, mostly in taylor county,camp sight with power,water,ice machine, deer cooler all included in yearly dues.   dues  $650.00 per year. for more info contact :
> 
> Harry Mauldin       404-310-1796
> Loydd Foster Jr    770-815-5977
> ...


btt


----------



## mrpounds (Sep 7, 2008)

*members*



mrpounds said:


> btt



club still needs 5 members mrp


----------



## lungbuster123 (Feb 28, 2009)

not sure if they are still in need of members but my grandfather is a member of this club and they are some good all around people with some great deer running around down there....i got a chance to go late last season maybe 10 people total in camp....but i saw some deer that have been killed at this club and there are some biggins' running down there ....real nice property to


----------



## mrpounds (May 31, 2009)

*top*



mrpounds said:


> Taylor,talbot county leases have approx. 2000 acres leased, mostly in taylor county,camp sight with power,water,ice machine, deer cooler all included in yearly dues.  power seperate. dues  $650.00 per year. for more info contact :
> 
> Harry Mauldin       404-310-1796
> Loydd Foster Jr    770-815-5977
> ...



top


----------



## mrpounds (Jul 12, 2009)

mrpounds said:


> Taylor,talbot county leases have approx. 2000 acres leased, mostly in taylor county,camp sight with power,water,ice machine, deer cooler all included in yearly dues.  power seperate. dues  $650.00 per year. for more info contact :
> 
> Harry Mauldin       404-310-1796
> Loydd Foster Jr    770-815-5977
> ...



bump


----------



## Tikkat3Shooter (Dec 30, 2011)

hey man still any openings? 
if so give me a call on 678-507-8847 my name is zack. thanx


----------

